# Which former AAAC poster do you miss the most?



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

The Interchange has gotten mighty quiet in recent months. Maybe this is a good thing, maybe not. Though it sometimes got ugly (especially when politics and religion came up), it sure added a bit of drama to the fora.

I was going through old posts the other day and began to wonder which (former) AAAC posters you miss the most. Forgive me if I left anyone off the list.

I personally miss Captain Ron...if only because he had an endless ability to create a poll for damn-near anything.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I miss the guy who always loved shoes,I forgot his name but he was on here a few years ago then the boards got quiet after that and then there were less people.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Howard said:


> I miss the guy who always loved shoes,I forgot his name but he was on here a few years ago then the boards got quiet after that and then there were less people.


J Cusey. I miss him too. Very informative posts.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

It makes you wonder what drove them away. I know The Interchange got downright nasty at times, but you've got to admit it kepts things interesting around here. It's gotten a little too polite and sleepy lately.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

TMMKC said:


> It makes you wonder what drove them away. I know The Interchange got downright nasty at times, but you've got to admit it kepts things interesting around here. It's gotten a little too polite and sleepy lately.


I seriously doubt that the Interchange drove him away. Folks who don't care for the Interchange just don't visit, and frankly I don't recall J Cusey being an Interchange visitor. I could speculate on other theories, but such speculation would be without any foundation whatsoever. I just hope he returns someday.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

I miss what's his name. He was a concealed carry instructor. I can't remember his name now.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

No not J.Cusey,this was someone else,I think it was someone who liked alligator shoes or something like that.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TMMKC said:


> It makes you wonder what drove them away. I know The Interchange got downright nasty at times, but you've got to admit it kepts things interesting around here. It's gotten a little too polite and sleepy lately.


So whatever became of the other people around here from 4-5 years ago?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Over time they lose interest, they develop new interests and...they move on. It's simply the cycle of life, here in Cyberspace!


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

I actually like all six of the people mentioned in the poll.

Eagle's got it pegged right, though. There are forums I used to visit a lot that I rarely look at now.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

CAPTAIN RON. That was the name I was thinking of. I don't know why it randomly came to me now.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

brokencycle said:


> CAPTAIN RON. That was the name I was thinking of. I don't know why it randomly came to me now.


His obsession with finding opportunities to wear a dinner jacket and penchant for posting polls was admirable.

We don't hear much from Laxplayer these days either. He's busy being a dad.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Dang, I can't believe that there have been 12 postings in this thread and no one has yet to blame me for driving everyone away.









Cruiser


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Cruiser said:


> Dang, I can't believe that there have been 12 postings in this thread and no one has yet to blame me for driving everyone away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, since you brought it up....


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

brokencycle said:


> CAPTAIN RON. That was the name I was thinking of. I don't know why it randomly came to me now.


I remember Captain Ron,He was funny.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TMMKC said:


> His obsession with finding opportunities to wear a dinner jacket and penchant for posting polls was admirable.
> 
> We don't hear much from Laxplayer these days either. He's busy being a dad.


or how about DukeGrad? (Jimmy)


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

^Jimmy still posts from time to time...though not very often.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Cruiser said:


> Dang, I can't believe that there have been 12 postings in this thread and no one has yet to blame me for driving everyone away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LOL. Curse you, Cruiser!


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

What was the screen name of that "sock puppet" troll from Film Noir Buff? I am sure he's been banned, and I certainly don't miss him...but this thread made me think of it for some reason.

I thought of another former poster I miss...Albert. I always loved his travel pics.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TMMKC said:


> ^Jimmy still posts from time to time...though not very often.


I remember him saying that he used to know me,How is that possible?


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Howard said:


> I remember him saying that he used to know me,How is that possible?


In a former life?


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

*A.Squire*

A.Squire on the Trad page. I used to enjoy his photo essays.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

TMMKC said:


> In a former life?


I think so,But If that is,then I sure don't remember him.


----------



## brokencycle (Jan 11, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> Dang, I can't believe that there have been 12 postings in this thread and no one has yet to blame me for driving everyone away.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CRUISER HAS RUINED AAAC FOREVER! BAN HIM!

Better? =P


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

> Well, since you brought it up...





> Curse you, Cruiser!





> CRUISER HAS RUINED AAAC FOREVER! BAN HIM!


Now we're back to the AAAC that I know and love. For awhile there I feared that the forum was losing it's edge. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Cruiser said:


> Now we're back to the AAAC that I know and love. For awhile there I feared that the forum was losing it's edge. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


The forum will never lose it's edge,not as long as I'm here.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I see by the poll that Wayfarer has been missed the most followed by Other coming in second place,whoever that may be.


----------



## Beefeater (Jun 2, 2007)

Beresford said:


> A.Squire on the Trad page. I used to enjoy his photo essays.


I'll second that along with familyman.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^+1.
Indeed, familyman was/is in a "league of his own!" It would be nice to see him start posting again.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Have you tried looking for these posters on other Forums, if you miss them so much ?

Even Cruiser is available on other clothing forums.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

There was some guy on here who loved boats,is he still on here?


----------



## KenR (Jun 22, 2005)

I miss all of them. Add manton and gmac to that list, plus a few of the banned individuals. Then we can party.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I miss Wayfarer,I haven't seen him in a while.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
LOL, I miss the continuing saga of the Pathmark Thread! It kind of faded away, as have these older members who have ridden off into the Cyber-sunset.


----------



## Cruiser (Jul 21, 2006)

Kingstonian said:


> Even Cruiser is available on other clothing forums.


No I'm not. Some of the present and past participants in this forum like to make fun of me on other forums, especially that Film Noir Buff forum. One of them uses the screen name "Cruiser" and pretends that he is me. I just ignore it although I will admit to popping in on occasion and reading what they are saying because sometimes it's quite humorous.

For example, you probably aren't aware of it but I'm now secretly running this forum; at least that's what they say. I suppose it's like that character in the book _The Sirens of Titan_ in which the actual leader of the Martian army is a low ranking trooper who secretly controls the actions and decisions of those who only appear to be in charge. :icon_smile_big:

Cruiser


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Yeah me too eagle,I might just bring it back.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

Kingstonian said:


> Have you tried looking for these posters on other Forums, if you miss them so much ?


A couple forums is about all I can handle. I try to pop in on SF and FNB every once in awhile, but I often forget. I like clothes, but not enough to talk about them all day or 3-4 seperate forums. I need to make a living! ;-)


----------



## gardel (Jul 23, 2008)

Cruiser said:


> No I'm not. Some of the present and past participants in this forum like to make fun of me on other forums, especially that Film Noir Buff forum. One of them uses the screen name "Cruiser" and pretends that he is me. I just ignore it although I will admit to popping in on occasion and reading what they are saying because sometimes it's quite humorous.
> 
> For example, you probably aren't aware of it but I'm now secretly running this forum; at least that's what they say. I suppose it's like that character in the book _The Sirens of Titan_ in which the actual leader of the Martian army is a low ranking trooper who secretly controls the actions and decisions of those who only appear to be in charge. :icon_smile_big:
> 
> Cruiser


They're full of hate over there. They criticize us left and right. It's nonsense caused by boredom, I imagine. I mostly ignore it too but maintain my sense of humor when I do look.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I haven't seen Kav in quite some time.


----------



## Tomasso (Aug 17, 2005)

Mike Petrik said:


> J Cusey. I miss him too.


He knew his shoes but once he became a mod he turned into that vicious nun in grammar school who ruled with an iron ruler and when I mentioned it he levied an infraction upon me and then immediately erased the whole thread. It was very heavy handed. That was the _Taxi Driver_ era of AAAC moderation; _You talkin' to me?_. Then began the Great Exodus.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Isn't Gabba Goul on?


----------



## nick.mccann (May 3, 2009)

Nobody misses me? I'm hurt.


----------

